# Here is a picture of the wood stove, the flames etc facinate me.



## Lakeland living (Apr 30, 2020)

I have taken plenty of pics of some different things, this one is a little different. Standing about 6 feet from the stove as usual, but this time the result is posted on here.
Any hints or ideas for this??


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 30, 2020)

Sorry; I have no idea what that picture is.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2020)

Are embers flying out of the stove and into the room?


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 30, 2020)

No Radish Rose, it is just a picture I took, supposed to show the stove, fire a little mutt to the left.
Instead I get this star trek light show. All new to me.


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 30, 2020)

C'est Moi  it is just a picture I took, supposed to show the stove, fire a little mutt to the left of the stove.
  Now I see something leaving a trail like  a star trek space ship from the stove doing a loop and going back.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2020)

I thought I recognized the little mutt!


----------



## Lee (Apr 30, 2020)

Twilight Zone comes to mind. Or maybe something on the camera lens or the glass?

My cat loves the flames of the gas fireplace, he will sit right in front and stare like a zombie.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 30, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Any hints or ideas for this??


Try a video..
.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 30, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> C'est Moi  it is just a picture I took, supposed to show the stove, fire a little mutt to the left of the stove.
> Now I see something leaving a trail like  a star trek space ship from the stove doing a loop and going back.


That's how my photos turn out if I move when taking the picture.     I have plenty of inadvertent photos of my feet and the carpet, too.


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 30, 2020)

Same camera turned out


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 30, 2020)

The data on your first photo shows that the exposure was 2.5 seconds at F11.  That's a very small aperture and an very long exposure.  Maybe the second one was better because you got closer.

Don


----------



## Lakeland living (May 1, 2020)

Thanks for your reply Don,


----------



## Lewkat (May 1, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Same camera turned out


That's much better, clearer.


----------

